# Maui is just in need of a "true" male LOL



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

as you might know Maui mated Jack and layed two clutches...all eggs were unfertile  ..... since then they have been separated ...

as of today we Maui has three eggs!!.... last one layed yesterday evening... the one before that was layed on proper time and the first was layed with a difference of almost 5 days....

when that one was layed I thought nothing as I thougt it was a solo egg... then a few days later number two came and yesterday number three.....:wacko:

so now I´m in a dilemma.... should i put her with Cotton and see if they do make soma babies.... should i get Jack back and see if three times a charm?.... I mean I didn´t wanted her to lay eggs so soon... but now she´s laying anyway... should I attempt any babies??


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Keep in mind that I have never bred birds before but I was wondering... Did Maui mate with Jack again after the last time? If not, then the eggs would be infertile and there would be no point in putting Jack in there with her (or so I think).

It'll be interesting to see what others say. I hope I have learned something from reading these posts.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kai is right if she just started laying w/out a male, then they're infertile and even putting a male in wouldn't change that on the eggs she's already laid. but I wouldn't change anything right now by adding a male. Just let her lay them, and sit on them and when she gets bored remove them. 

you may have a Chronic egg layer, if she's laid eggs 3 times already and none have been fertile... or she is just really wants to be a mom 

I' haven't had luck on breeding Tiels yet. though.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I wouldn't attempt any babies yet but thats just my opinion, I would just let her be with these eggs till she loses interest give her time to recoup and then maybe think about introducing her to a mate.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I would also say that i would give her a break and let her lay these eggs and get bored with them. Then you can set her up properly another time. If she's already laid 3 eggs there wouldn't be too many more to go, and even adding a male would probably not achieve much even if they begun mating immediately.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I would let her be with these eggs and after she gets bored take steps to stop her from laying anymore eggs. Here are some articles that might help http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-diet-and-health/bird-care/bird-diet-and-health-2006-07-09-26974.aspx and http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-diet-and-health/bird-care/egg-laying.aspx Hope this helps


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

I also thought letting her have "fun" trying to be a mom and sit on the eggies until she got bored.... because if I get any of the boys with her she _might_ lay a fertile one... but as she has layed 3 maybe she won´t lay any more unless as Bea said, they mated immediately...... but seeing with Jack two times didn´t work.. I think Cotton might take longer to adjust to ....

another weird thing is she layed them so far apart... I mean the first one to the other two....


----------

